# LVD Magnetic Induction Ballasts



## JohnR (Apr 12, 2010)

I recently was at a strip mall, the kind with stores on either side of a long outside walk/driveway. The onsite electrician was doing some ballast changes on the 12ft pole lights. (400MH) 

He mentioned that he was putting in FL lamps @ 120W that saved 1/3 the energy compaired to HID. There is no ignitor coil in the lamp, it just has two coils around the lamp. Rated life is 60,000 to 100,000 hours per lamp.

I have never heard of this so I looked it up. It seems that the POCO is willing to pay half the costs of the upgrade. The ballasts (I was told) cost about 50$ more than the equivalent HID ballast kit/lamp. 

So with the savings of 1/3 energy, plus the man-hour savings of lamp replacement, plus the POCO giving a rebate on the kits, It would seem that this would be an easy sell to customers with larger lighting loads.

I looked it up, and from what I found, there are even lamps/fixtures for resi applications too.

Has anyone else heard of these? How common are they anyway?

Here are a few links to them.
Here
Here
Here
And Against
and video:


----------



## The Lightman (Jan 9, 2010)

Well at 11 seconds, the "expert" showed his lighting knowledge by introducing a 400w MH lamp as HPS. Induction lighting is incredible in theory, but I had a 100% failure rate in a parking garage test and went with LED. Do a search here, and see what others have posted about it.


----------



## JohnR (Apr 12, 2010)

Hmm, not very encouraging, the 100% failure rate. Could that have been the MFG? IDK. I noticed the MH called the HPS too, but only after the post was made.

I _did_ a search but could find nothing on this site about this particular type of lighing. That is why I posted it.


----------



## The Lightman (Jan 9, 2010)

It was only four fixture, but from a reliable manufacturer. Look at these, John:
http://www.electriciantalk.com/f8/induction-lighting-replace-hid-8276/

http://www.electriciantalk.com/f2/induction-lighting-5918/

http://www.electriciantalk.com/f30/induction-lighting-10935/


----------

